# Bootsführerschein Binnen/See



## Bondex (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen. Ich habe vor einen Bootsführerschein Binnen/See hier in Hamburg zu absolvieren. Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich mich anmelden muß, was der Spaß kostet und wie ich mich darauf am besten vorbereite. Habe gehört, der soll nicht ganz einfach sein |kopfkrat


----------



## bengt (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

moin,
das thema ist gerade gelaufen... bzw. läuft noch:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=38075

HD4ever hat gleiches vor, vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja zusammentun, falls dus auch auf eigene faust versuchen willst.
gruß
bengt


----------



## HD4ever (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> das thema ist gerade gelaufen... bzw. läuft noch:
> http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=38075
> 
> ...


 genau !
 wollte ich auch gerade schreiben ...   |supergri
 kannst ja mal ne PN schicken ... bin noch ein wenig in den Umzugsnachwehen ...  |uhoh: ... aber so im FRühjahr kann man ja mal schauen !!!  :m


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

Ja, aber leider steht da keine Adresse von einer hamburgischen Bootsschule, oder habe ich die irgentwie überlesen???


----------



## RenéK. (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

Hallo Bondex,
ich hab meine Scheine bei Kapt.Buhlheller gemacht. Wer da sein Schein macht hat richtig Spaß der Kapt. ist zugleich Schadensregulierer und der hat Storys drauf.
Die Schulungen sind in der City beim Jungfernstieg in der Nähe, Probefahrt auf nem Schlepper im HH Hafen und Prüfung ist in Lübeck.
Also mir hat Lernen noch nie so viel Spaß gemacht wie da.
Grüße René


----------



## bengt (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

@bondex

hier sind sie:

http://www.dmyv.de/ausbildung/2.html

so sieben oder acht in hh... oder reicht dir das nicht?


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

@RenéK
gib mir bitte mal die Adresse von diesem Kapitän

@all
-also ich fasse zusammen: erst das Buch die Bücher kaufen und Theorie lernen.
- dann zur Prüfung bei einer Yachtschule oder Kapitän anmelden
- Geld bezahlen (brauchen die einen Perso?)
- dort dann Prüfungen für Praxis und Theorie für beide Scheine (Sportbootführerscheine Binnen/See) ablegen
- Schein kassieren und ab auf die Ostsee?

Habe ich was vergessen? #c


----------



## Bondex (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

Keiner eine  Meinung?


----------



## HD4ever (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

würde mich auch interessieren !!!! |supergri|supergri|supergri  ich schwanke ja selbst noch zwischen selbst-lernen-und-billiger-fahren oder doch zu-den-schulungen-gehen-und-teurer....   |kopfkrat
 ersteres würde sich natürlich besser mit meinen Arbeitszeiten in Vereinbarung bringen lassen ... 
 wie sind da die Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Jan77 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

Moin Leudde,

auch ich war bei Buhlheller. Und was soll ich sagen, noch nie hat mir lernen so viel Spass gemacht. Buhlheller ist Lehrer und Comedian in einem. Natürlich sollte man nicht vergessen, auch privat sich mal die Regelungen anzuschauen. Sonst besteht man den Schein nicht.


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @RenéK
> gib mir bitte mal die Adresse von diesem Kapitän
> 
> @all
> ...


 
Hi, 
soviel ich weiß brauchst du noch einen Sehtest vom Onkel Doktor.

mfg
klaus S.


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

Hallo zusammen#h also ich möchte Euch dazu raten eine Schulung mitzumachen.
Bei uns sind 70% der Leute ohne Schulung durchgefallen!#d 
Die Scheine sind vom lernen her aufwändiger als ein Autoführerschein.
Aber wenn man was tut schaft man das auch!!!#6 
Das Gefühl nachher alleine mit dem Boot auf dem wasser ist einzigartig!
So dann lernt mal schön,die anderen Skipper werden es Euch danken!
Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## blueknight1980 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

Hallo,

ich habe meine Bootsführerscheine See und Binnen in Berlin bei der *NAUTIK Bootsfahrschule* gemacht. Die Schule ist in Berlin-Spandau und bietet auch preisgünstige Wochenendkurse an. Eine Ferienwohnung ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Somit ist das Kursangebot auch für Leute aus Hamburg interessant ;-)

Sehr nettes , junges Team dort was einem wirklich etwas beibringen kann - und das ganze macht auch noch sehr viel Spaß.

Finden könnt ihr die Jungs hier:
http://www.motorbootfuehrerschein-berlin-brandenburg.de

Also für mich war die Bootsschule DIE Empfehlung schlechthin. Kann ich mit Besten Gewissen weiterempfehlen.

Gruß aus Berlin
Markus


----------



## sadako (15. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

Hui wo hast du denn den Thread ausgegraben? :q

Was bin ich froh, dass ich den Kram hinter mir hab. Aber bei guter Vorbereitung gibts eigentlich keinen Grund zur Besorgnis 

An Ostern hab ich endlich Feuertaufe und werd zum ersten Mal nach der Prüfung (was ja schon wieder ein halbes Jahr her ist) ein Boot mit mehr als 5 PS führen. Irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass ich noch besonders viel aus der Praxis weiß |uhoh: Ich hab jetzt schon weiche Knie - Hauptsache mir sieht niemand zu und lacht mich aus


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*



blueknight1980 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe meine Bootsführerscheine See und Binnen in Berlin bei der *NAUTIK Bootsfahrschule* gemacht. Die Schule ist in Berlin-Spandau und bietet auch preisgünstige Wochenendkurse an. Eine Ferienwohnung ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Somit ist das Kursangebot auch für Leute aus Hamburg interessant ;-)
> 
> ...



*Schleichwerbung kann das nicht sein, dazu ist sie zu laut getrammpelt *|director:*
*


----------



## Udo561 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

Hi,
ich würde eine Fahrschule besuchen , nicht unbedingt weil man da mehr oder besser lernt , aber es hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht und man lernt neue Leute kennen die man dann sogar auf dem Wasser wiedertrifft.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Heilbutt (16. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

Hallo,
ich würde auch wieder eine Fahrschule besuchen.
Wenn man See + Binnen zusammen macht, ist so mancher Stoff ganz schön happig, und als Laie anfangs gar nicht leicht zu kapieren!!|kopfkrat

Das mit dem Spaßfaktor kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

*Sportbootschule Nautilius* in Bramfeld


----------



## deger (16. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

http://www.yachtschule-meridian.de/

Da haben ein Kumpel und ich unsere Scheine gemacht, nett und preiswert.


----------



## Macker (16. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen/See*

Ich habe den bei Aquafun gemacht da ist das mehr son Heimstudium die halten ihre Vorträge in ganz Deutschland.
Ich war ein We in Hamburg und dann ein Fr/Sa in Lübeck praktische ausbildung und Prüfung.
Ich bin der Meinung gut und günstig.

Gruß Jörg


----------

